# Erfahrungen mit "Orbea GROW 2 7V." ?



## Kingprawnx (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den "Grow" Fahrrädern von Orbea ???

Hatte erst an ein Isla 20"large gedacht, allerdings sind die Räder ja echt recht teuer und auch schwer zu bekommen. Mich würde auch Interessieren wie lange man denn so ein verstellbares Orbea überhaupt fahren kann, zum Gewicht schweigt der Hersteller ja 

Mein Kleiner ist 5,5 Jahre fährt momentan ein recht schweres 16" Hotrock, dass er allerdings sicher beherrscht. Schritthöhe 48cm.

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Beste Grüße

David


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Das ist jetzt für dich sicher schon zu spät aber bei uns hat sich diesen Sommer genau dieses Rad als grandioser Fehlkauf erwiesen. Sohn war gute 4 Jahre, gleiche Schritthöhe, und vorher fuhr er ein Isla 14". Auf diesem hatte er mit 3 Jahren Rad fahren gelernt, fuhr sicher und wir dachten, er könnte das Grow 2 beherrschen. Dem war nicht so. Das Anfangsgeeiere wurde und wurde nicht besser. Aus einem anfänglich begeisterten Radfahrer wurde ein Tretroller-Nutzer, das Grow 2 stand jedenfalls nur noch im Schuppen. Ich fonde es sackschwer, hatte mich damit mal gewogen und kam auf über 11kg. Irgendwo wird es mit 10.4kg angegeben, das stimmt bei uns nicht, selbst ohne Flaschenhalter. Die Bremshebel sind zwar kurz, sind aber recht schwergängig. Weder mein Mann noch ich haben irgendwelche Optimierungs- bzw. Schrauberambitionen. Das Rad muss aus dem Kartn weg passen. Punkt. Hat beim Grow2 leider nicht geklappt. Vielleicht könnte man da noch an den Bremsen was hin bekommen und irgendwie irgendwas leichter machen, keine Ahnung.

Ich mag das Grow gerne, also vom Aussehen her, und ich mag prinzipiell auch die Idee eines mitwachsenden Rades, rein finanziell und auch vom Zeitaufwand den der Radkauf kostet. Wenn es denn funktioniert hätte, fände ich es praktisch. So war es aber leider ein Fehlkauf. Ich habe meinem Sohn nun doch ein Isla 20s bestellt. Das passt perfekt, ich hoffe vielleicht auf 2 Sommer, wahrscheinlich wird es aber eher 1 Sommer werden. 2015 hat dann Isla hoffentlich seinen Vertrieb hier in Europa aufgebaut, oder wir bestellen sehr frühzeitig ein Kania, oder es gibt eine andere Altenative. Seit gestern abend ist unser Sohn jedenfalls glücklich und zufrieden mit seinem Flitzerad mit dem er auch wieder Berge hoch fahren kann. Das ging mit dem Orbea nicht. Schwer zu schieben war es für ihn oben drein, ich schätze mal, mit seinen 114cm und 20kg ist ein über-11kg-Rad nicht wirklich gut zu handeln. Die 8kg Isla rollen jetzt wie's Lottchen. Nun hoffe ich mal auf einen netten Herbst und noch ein paar schöne Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi, danke für die Info! Habe für meinen Kleinen das MX Team gekauft, fährt sich super und wiegt nur 9kg. Lg David


----------

